# P99!!!



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Shipwreck, I thought you'd get a kick outta this. I was killing time today-were else-a sports store, gun dept. I was showing my 7 year old daughter different guns and asked what she liked. She pointed to the P99 displayed. Good Taste.?!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That girl is a genius!


----------

